# amc tv for halloween



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

http://www.amctv.com/guide/0,,26-9-2006-M--N-EST,00.html

same stuff different year,still a lot of classics! i know most people in there early 20's didn grow up on the classics like i did. so this give them a chance to see them!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I disagree with all the Halloweens on Halloween night - some just were'nt that good.

Having said that - I love tv this time of year. Just ordered Mad Monster Party for the kids and Ed Wood for myself.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

AMC is bad about butchering their Halloween marathons. I will be keeping well away. I wish they still had no addy's but like fuel being a buck a gallon, those days are long gone.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

There's a few on AMC that I love and will watch; anymore, Turner Classic shows some good films during the month.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Just reading the schedule for amc, with the exception of Oct. 31st, it looks like they mixed it up a bit with some of the black & white classics along with some of the movies that I grew up with. I hope to watch a few of the movies that they have listed.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

Oh, they're airing The Exorcist 2! It's so bad it's entertaining!


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Sinister said:


> AMC is bad about butchering their Halloween marathons. I will be keeping well away. I wish they still had no addy's but like fuel being a buck a gallon, those days are long gone.


Same here about the ads on AMC. Damn TV execs always have to ruin a good thing. I love the Halloween shows that come out this time of year. All the B&W oldies are still the best to me.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing feldjager! Sounds like an ok schedule for this year I guess. Same old movies every year though. I might watch a couple of them but as for Halloween night im popping in my own dvd's and watching them unedited!


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Also wanted to add if anyone likes the Halloweentown movies on DisneyChannel...Halloweentown is on this Sunday, Halloweentown II is on Monday and Halloweentown High is on Tuesday. Then the new one, Return to Halloweentown(or something like that) is on October 20th I think.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I watch them when they come on the Disney channel. The first one is the best I think.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

My kids love those movies - yes - first one is great.

And I agree with your AMC assessment DaWeiner - they do have a decent mix thru the month.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the Halloweentown movies myself. I cant belive they arent having a Friday the 13th marathon this Friday the 13. Wow!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Feldy, lots of good stuff there. It looks like the 29th is my day, all of the b/w classics.


----------

